# Life After Rideshare



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

What did you do for money afterward?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Get a traditional job, retire or die.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I see "We're hiring" signs everywhere I go. Local companies are advertising on radio. One says you can work as few or as many hours you wish. Starting pay is way above minimum wage. This is a great time to be looking for a job.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Join the Mafia, Sinaloa cartel, Yakuza, or Academi. 
https://www.academi.com/


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm doing temp gig work cashiering/bussing/dishwashing/coat check/barback/banquet-event server/warehouse

Wages are high
as is demand for employees that smell like soap


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm going to offer to train new ants how not to accept grocery pings... And how we used to work surge..... Of course first I'll have to explain to them what surge was.... But Hey I'm thinking positive here....


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Get a traditional job, retire or die.


I get fired from traditional jobs for not being a traditional employee. Too "independent" they say.

Too broke to retire, even though I'm nearing the age for Social Security.

Not ready to die until someone returns to tell us that the "other side" is enjoyable.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

pateacher1326 said:


> What did you do for money afterward?


Deliver Pizza.

Work less than 40 hour weeks.

Make tips.

Thought about going back to shipyard. . .
Or the plants . . .

But paying all of my bills on this.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> I get fired from traditional jobs for not being a traditional employee. Too "independent" they say.
> 
> Too broke to retire, even though I'm nearing the age for Social Security.
> 
> Not ready to die until someone returns to tell us that the "other side" is enjoyable.


That's ironic. I'll eat once a day and live simply just to retire. I'm already doing that, though.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Gilby said:


> I see "We're hiring" signs everywhere I go. Local companies are advertising on radio. One says you can work as few or as many hours you wish. Starting pay is way above minimum wage. This is a great time to be looking for a job.


 KAGAAAAAA &#128113;&#127995;‍♂


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

2starDriver said:


> KAGAAAAAA &#128113;&#127995;‍♂


ROFL
Radio
How old is this thread?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Robert Larrison said:


> View attachment 418886
> 
> I'm doing temp gig work cashiering/bussing/dishwashing/coat check/barback/banquet-event server/warehouse
> 
> ...


Is that bolt gigs? Look like it is only in SF and DC


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Try Pared Pros or Instawork
This is a bolt one coming up that rescheduled


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

pateacher1326 said:


> What did you do for money afterward?


What money? Do I have money?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

What a difference a week makes
I got in with Imperfect Foods
https://www.imperfectfoods.com/jobs


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Join the Mafia, Sinaloa cartel, Yakuza, or Academi.
> https://www.academi.com/


CJNG is hiring &#128540;


----------



## Daffy723 (Mar 25, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Join the Mafia, Sinaloa cartel, Yakuza, or Academi.
> https://www.academi.com/


You could just go to work for the government and do all the same things that the Mafia does, but instead of being hunted down by law enforcement, be protected by them.


----------



## Fletch2020 (Mar 23, 2020)

Daffy723 said:


> You could just go to work for the government and do all the same things that the Mafia does, but instead of being hunted down by law enforcement, be protected by them.


This is true, or become president n can do whatever u want mafia style.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Or become an nba player , shouldn’t be too hard


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Daffy723 said:


> You could just go to work for the government and do all the same things that the Mafia does, but instead of being hunted down by law enforcement, be protected by them.


In Mexico law enforcement does protect them.


----------

